# pigeons being kicked out of home!! baby's, nests, and all!! what can i do??



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, there's this building being built into condo's, and at the roof there is this decoritive lip, made out of tin or something and wood, put there A LONG TIME AGO. this lip jets out far, so part of the tin has come apart over the years and there is this long slit of tin gone, and at the end another big hole. anyways, they are going to block it off!! i know there is baby's in there because i watch the pigeons bringing twigs in! there is also some smaller holes where some smaller birds call home!
there is no way for me to sneak up there, and even if i could, there's no way i could reach these guys to relocate them!! WHAT CAN I DO?????
it breaks my heart to think of them all being blocked off and dying in there!!
they have been doing some major pigeon killing here, going under this bridge and tossing the babys and nests out to die!! i didnt find out about that one until afterwards, when people were saying how "GREAT" the city is for killing off these dirty animals!!! 
there has GOT TO BE SOMETHING I CAN DO!!! 
anybody deal with something like this before?? ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What about a local Humane Society or Animal Rights group? PETA?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Charis said:


> What about a local Humane Society or Animal Rights group? PETA?


Extremely unlikely that they'd help. The best way to describe the "Humane" Society would be to add a word, hence: Humane Euthanization Society. The same goes for the "E" in PETA, it's interchangeable.

I don't know how to help you on this one, Mox.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

""Extremely unlikely that they'd help. The best way to describe the "Humane" Society would be to add a word, hence: Humane Euthanization Society. The same goes for the "E" in PETA, it's interchangeable.""

What do you mean by this, pidgey? do they really kill a lot of animals?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unfortunately they do.
This is a heartbreaking situation and I have no ideas. Is there absolutely no way that you, with the help of a friend could get up there and retrieve the babies? I wouldn't want you to do anything dangerous though.
Another thought, do you know who will work on closing the openings? Maybe you could talk him into getting the babies out before they proceed with their work.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, i might go steal one of those cranes they use on the power lines, just drive it down the street to the condo, then hoist myself up there, just joking!!
you know, i had a friend once who used to propel off the sides of buildings to wash windows. 
well, the bulding has no buildings next to it, so there isnt a building i can get onto so i could reach it...
darn, i'm just gonna take some pics tomorrow, and maybe seeing it you all can help me out with something...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had an experience 17 years ago with the city or Portland.
I read a small artical in our local paper that the Parks Dept was going to poison all the fish and turtles in the pond at one of our very popular local parks.They wanted to clean the water. The plan was to be implimented Thanksgiving. I guess they figured there wouldn't be too many people around because of shorter days, cooler weather and then ,the HOLIDAYS.
I was soooooo mad. I didn't know what to do. I started telling everyone I knew, that even remotely cared about animals. With in a very few days the media caught wind of it and to make a long story short, the city came up with a new plan which allowed them to clean the pond and not poison the fish and turtles. 
In your case, you should be able to obtain the property owner's name from public records. Try negociating with that person. Maybe you can find someone has a cherry picker truck {extenable ladder] that would remove the baby birds. Fire truck, Utility truck? News story?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think I would first try to get the cooperation of the property owner, management company, and/or construction company and see if they would work with you on saving the birds. Should that not work, then I would try and find a kindly newspaper reporter or TV news person and get some publicity about the situation. If the construction people are able to get up there to block things off, surely there is a way for them gently and carefully remove any babies or nests.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

If no authority takes action, start a petition. this will cause some stir and authority wil have to do something right


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Terry on this as I know of many folks who've negotiated
getting babies from Property Mgmt., workers etc. You do need to try and find the date out before you start the negotiations, as if things fail w/property 
management you will know the date that bird-proofing is to begin. Show
up that day w/some cardboard boxes if you don't have carriers, and a reporter at your side in case they don't want to hand the babies over. I don't think
they'd object under the circumstances.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> In your case, you should be able to obtain the property owner's name from public records. Try negociating with that person. Maybe you can find someone has a cherry picker truck {extenable ladder] that would remove the baby birds. Fire truck, Utility truck? News story?


Looks like we are thinking alike, Charis. Good idea about the cherry picker. We once were able to sidetrack a city tree maintenance crew to go and get a pigeon that was dangling by fishing line off a water tower with a cherry picker.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, stuff like this always makes me sick - and mad!

A small shopping center in our area was trying to block off access to canopies where pigeons built their nests. In years past, we had already rescued many babies that had fallen from the nests under these canopies. My husband happened to walk up about the time they were going to wash out the nesting area, babies and all, and managed to "talk" the workers into letting him use their lift equipment to get the babies down. I think we got about 5 that day. 

I would approach everyone connected with the building and see if they will allow you to help get adults, eggs/babies out. If they don't cooperate, contact the news media.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Maggie, Generally prople don't want to hurt animals and feel badly when they do. I suspect you will get the help you need to make this rescue.
If you run into trouble Maggie and myself wiii come out and kick somd butt. Ruight, Maggie? 
Boston is a scond home to me. Where is this happening in Boston?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, you got it!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes approach the construction people - same thing happened to me where I once worked and pigeons had built a nest on the scaffolding. One day the Foreman came up to me and said today was the day the nest had to go, so he let me retrieve the babies  - I felt bad for mum and dad pigeon losing their babies, but at least the babies were saved. 

In my opinion, if I worked on a building site and someone said to me " you know those pigeons that are causing you a problem on how you are going to dispose of them, let me take them off your hands?". 

How could people resist such an offer?

Use your charm!!

Tania x


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

*Here are names of prof. riggers*

I work for a place in NYC that makes banners, signs, etc. I have names and numbers of a couple of places in Boston that are also professional banner companies. They might be able to hook you up with a rigger who has a cherry picker/bucket truck. A lot of these professional riggers can also rapel down from the roof of a building. It might cost you a bit, but maybe you could take up a collection. We haven't dealt with these companies in a while so the contact names might not be current. The first one is "DGI Invisuals" at 281 Sumner St., Boston. Phone: 617-542-5995. Contact names: Bob Bekesha or Sylvia Mauro. Tell them Rick Montgomery formerly of Ace Banner in NYC (now with Champion Banners) used to deal with them and referred you. The second company is: "On-Point Visuals" at 125 North Beacon St., Boston. Phone: 617-782-1892 or 800-922-1892. Contact name: Mike Bellwood (ext. 130). For this company say that Rick Montgomery formerly of "Kraus & Sons" and "Abat Banners" (now with Champion Banners) used to deal with them and referred you. You might have to look these companies up in the phone book in case any numbers have changed. If they can't help, ask if they know someone who can. Hope this helps.

Now I have my own problem I hope someone can help me with. I feed pigeons on my back terrace here in NYC. In the past year, more and more pigeons are showing up and of course with that, more whiny complaints from neighbors about pigeon poop on the fire escapes where the pigeons rest most of the day. One neighbor is using the "health card", saying that she's been sick 8 times in the last 5 months and thinks it's the pigeon feces. She likes the pigeons, but would like to humanely deter so many of them from the area right outside her apartment. My question: Are pigeon spikes safe for use around pigeons and other smaller birds? I've also seem looping wires (like a big slinky. In fact my neighbor was thinking of just buying a couple of slinkys). These companies that sell them claim they're safe for birds, but they also sell that "glue" that you spread on surfaces and I KNOW that that stuff eventually can kill birds (I work with rehabbers a lot and it's tough to get off the animals). Does anyone else have any other ideas? Streamers or something else that moves around? We don't want to get rid of them entirely cause I still want to feed them (five floors below her) and I rescue a lot that are ill. But if a solution can be found to discourage so many birds from hanging around on the fire escapes (there's a lot of other tall buildings and trees near that they can perch on instead) maybe this will keep this person and others in my building happy enough so they don't complain any further. (I truly believe humans to be the more annoying species). Would be very appreciative of all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The glue is really bad stuff and I don't like the idea of spikes either. The slinkies might work for a while but have you concidered netting? It's used a lot here in Portland with great results.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Zenmont,
You may want to post your comments as a new thread. I don't know much about humane control although I think I too have heard that netting is best (as long as it's done properly so birds don't get caught up in it). Perhaps if you just stop feeding them  they will stop coming--you could find a nearby park where it is legal to feed them and go there?

Although I respect your neighbors' rights to want to reduce the number of birds coming to your fire escape, just to point out that you neighbor would NOT be getting ill from them. My favorite webpage on this is here: http://www.peta.org/MC/factsheet_display.asp?ID=50

An excerpt: "The Disease Myth
The most widespread misconception about urban pigeons is that they are carriers of disease. Pest control companies charge them with transmitting any number of diseases, including toxoplasmosis, salmonellosis, tuberculosis, meningitis, and encephalitis.

The truth is that the vast majority of people are at little to no health risk from pigeons. A search of epidemiological studies over more than 60 years found so few cases of diseases transmitted from feral pigeons to humans that the researchers concluded, “Although feral pigeons pose sporadic health risks to humans, the risk is very low, even for humans involved in occupations that bring them into close contact with nesting sites.”"

Best,
Jill


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just my opinion...

No comment about netting but haven't heard particularly good things about it. Of course, don't have all the facts...

Spikes have been used on buildings around here...some pijies found them quite nice for protecting their nests!   

Rule of thumb...less feed, less breed...

That's the problem with feeding pigeons, they have a wonderful communication system...a few tell their friends...then their friends..."Hey, guys, check out this great new "restaurant! First come, first served!"


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Jill and Mr. Squeaks,

I would like to resolve this problem without having to resort to not feeding the birds. Because the birds know me and feel safe in the back of my building, they come to my terrace when they are ill. I've had cases of trich, yeast infections, and PMV. They sometimes sit on my window when they know they need help. It's pretty easy to catch them. If I feed them out in a public area, there goes that advantage and the poor sick birds are now victim to predators/humans. Even if they are near death and meds aren't working, at least I can provide them with a safe, quiet, warm area to die. The article from Peta was great, but I love these "pro-animal" organizations that say to stop feeding the birds, and give you tips on how to keep them from nesting. Yeah, sure sounds humane to starve the animals and keep them from breeding. Sounds more like they're trying to eradicate them. All the parks in NYC (except maybe Central Park) have laws against feeding the pigeons. I know some people who ride by some of these places really fast on a bike and throw seeds over the fences. The laws are so nuts now that I (a female) am not allowed to go into a park unless I am accompanied by a child, lest I be a pedophile. So even if there was a park that allowed the feeding of birds, I might not be allowed in to do so.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't be very helpful about how to deter pigeons, but I would avoid the spikes. I have seen a dead pigeon impailed on one and since then have found that this is not uncommon.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Zenmont said:


> Thanks Jill and Mr. Squeaks,
> 
> I would like to resolve this problem without having to resort to not feeding the birds. Because the birds know me and feel safe in the back of my building, they come to my terrace when they are ill. I've had cases of trich, yeast infections, and PMV. They sometimes sit on my window when they know they need help. It's pretty easy to catch them. If I feed them out in a public area, there goes that advantage and the poor sick birds are now victim to predators/humans. Even if they are near death and meds aren't working, at least I can provide them with a safe, quiet, warm area to die. The article from Peta was great, but I love these "pro-animal" organizations that say to stop feeding the birds, and give you tips on how to keep them from nesting. Yeah, sure sounds humane to starve the animals and keep them from breeding. Sounds more like they're trying to eradicate them. All the parks in NYC (except maybe Central Park) have laws against feeding the pigeons. I know some people who ride by some of these places really fast on a bike and throw seeds over the fences. The laws are so nuts now that I (a female) am not allowed to go into a park unless I am accompanied by a child, lest I be a pedophile. So even if there was a park that allowed the feeding of birds, I might not be allowed in to do so.


My heart aches for you and the pigeons. I totally understand what it feels like to be in your situation. I think it's true that eradicating pigeons is the option of choice for most cities and most people too. 
There is no easy solution.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

zenmont,

we're in nyc too, and my husband aias used to feed the pigeons on our windowsills. only the neighbor below us had complained, but i was worried other people might complain to the landlord who might then call in exterminators. so aias switched to feeding them on our roof. i don't know if you have access to your roof, but if so, that would be a good option. we don't have "official" roof access, but no one has complained about it so far!

sabina


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Netting is not good  - it only works if it is maintained properly but these places that have it never check it and with the weather changes it stretches and gets torn - I have seen dead pigeons in netting and live ones and it is pitiful if they can't be reached. I saw one the day before last and it broke my heart as it could have only been there a day or two but it had died - I can't bear to think of their struggles. 

If slinkies seem OK then use them but I have never seen them? 

Tania x


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi Sabina*



sabina said:


> zenmont,
> 
> we're in nyc too, and my husband aias used to feed the pigeons on our windowsills. only the neighbor below us had complained, but i was worried other people might complain to the landlord who might then call in exterminators. so aias switched to feeding them on our roof. i don't know if you have access to your roof, but if so, that would be a good option. we don't have "official" roof access, but no one has complained about it so far!
> 
> sabina


Hi Sabina,

I also thought of the roof idea. We have access, but people go up there and sunbathe in the summer and I can just see the Super having a fit with all the seeds. Also if the pigeons congregate up there I won't have constant availability to check out/catch sick pidgies like I do right outside my window on the terrace. By the way, I also go to Animal General. In fact, Gloria gave me all the PMV information that YOU gave her for my little PMVer (<-- new word I made up). I haven't gotten it yet (are they the little "30 C" tubes that you get in the health food stores; the one for people?) We'll have to chat somewhere and maybe you can fill me in on all the other stuff (like the calcium you finally ended up with, etc. I've read all of your Oscar PMV threads. Hope he's doing well). Thanks for the help!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what laws are you talking about that you can't go into parks without a child?? are you serious Zenmont? Sabina, do you know anything about this?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> what laws are you talking about that you can't go into parks without a child?? are you serious Zenmont? Sabina, do you know anything about this?


Umm I've never heard that before. We certainly don't have any problems going to Tompkins Square Park. Ok I just conferred with Aias and he said it's true, there ARE parks in our neighborhood that you can't go to without a kid, that there are signs that say so. Hmm how come I didn't know? Interesting. Seems a bit far to go to prevent child molesting!!

I sent you a PM Zenmont about the PMV stuff. Oscar's doing great, though he's not a snuggle bunny anymore  He's all independent, thinks he's a grown-up pigeon, too good for us people now!

Sabina


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> what laws are you talking about that you can't go into parks without a child?? are you serious Zenmont? Sabina, do you know anything about this?


First time I heard about it was on the news, a year or two ago (presented as a "can you believe this one" story). A guy, on his lunch hour, went into a park (in fact it might have actually been Tompkins Square, Sabina) and he got fined something like $100 for sitting there eating lunch without a kid with him. Forget the pigeons, now you can't even feed YOURSELF in the park.

XXMOXIEXX....Were you able to call those banner places that I gave you the numbers for? (See top of Page 2.) What happened to those birds that were in danger of being sealed up?


----------

